# Changing the engine in VW Jetta MK6



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi guys, my car is Jetta 2012 with 2.0L 8V 115HP . We all know that this toooo slow is the worst engine in the world because of its power :banghead::banghead: . I am thinking to change the whole engine with a used 2.0 TSI engine. I know that i must change Many things but any way i will buy a whole engine with its exhaust and the another necessary things.

What stop me is the ECU. How can we make this Tsi engine work fine with my car? in another way how can we program the car with The TSI ECU? and must i send the ECU to Germany? 

I know many people will say " Trade the car with Gli" but the problem that in the Middle East we do not have another engine for Jetta. We just have the Too slow ( 2.0 8V 115HP) 




thank you a lot guys :heart:


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Step 1, stop being stupid, why would you buy a brand new car without knowing it's a 115hp 2.0? You're throwing away a warranty. It's not the worst engine in the world, it's a great engine that will last a long time, but it will never be fast.

Step 2, Sell it

Step 3, buy something faster

:screwy:

Sorry if i'm harsh, but this is just a ridiculous idea, and it will never work, you're gonna have to tear out everything electronic and fuel related from the engine right back to the fuel pump in the gas tank.

And i just went and read some of your posts, you call the jetta and the 2.0, crap, rubbish, VW is a piece of junk... so tell me why the hell did you buy it then????? And your 300$ APR intake added 1 hp and a bunch of noise... and no... there are no "performance" or "sport spark plugs that will magically give you 20 hp :facepalm:


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jay-Bee said:


> Step 1, stop being stupid, why would you buy a brand new car without knowing it's a 115hp 2.0? You're throwing away a warranty. It's not the worst engine in the world, it's a great engine that will last a long time, but it will never be fast.
> 
> Step 2, Sell it
> 
> ...


hhhhh one thing makes me not to sell it is because i love my car a lot and i spent about $2500 to make it the best jetta in SaudiArabia . I know that the engine is a good engine but why VW did not provide for middle east a good engine although the fuel is cheap. I do not know how they were thinking but what i know is that they made a big mistake. If the engine was taking 9 seconds from 0-60 M , it will be ok and fine , But it takes 12.6 sec to achieve 60m. What the hell is this engine doing in the world?! i think VW has the ability to bulid an engine with 140Hp and low MPG and stop using the too slow in its cars. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: i do not no what is the solution but what i know is i am suffering from this engine especially in High way. I can not pass the cars because of the bad acceleration .


Any way , according to your words , it will be difficult to change the engine and this what i want to know, but let us wait what the others will say about my idea


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Stop spending money on the car then. Save up and buy a weekend toy if you need to be fast. I'm sure there's plenty of 240sx/silvias, civics/preludes with engine swaps, MK4 GTI 1.8T, BMWs or ANYTHING that's gonna have a faster engine.

I've owned a "toooooooooooooooo slow" before, and I own a 2.0T FSI now, there is not a single component related between the two. If money is no issue then take it to a performance garage and get them to swap it.

But yeah, let some other people chime with _better_ info.

I love the car too much and i'm gonna spend 10 grand to make it fast just isn't logical.


----------



## grivera (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry, I'm kinda new here as I've been reading old threads, trying to learn more about this 2.0l 8v engine. I also purchased a new car with this engine and I think it's silly that people say you should change your engine or change your car if you buy something with this engine. There are plenty of other cars out there that have a similarly powered engine and get modded. Have you seen the guys with Toyota Yaris? There's plenty of guys that mod those and are happy. Are there better platforms from VW to start with if you want to make monster numbers? I guess so, but that really depends on your power goals. People like me are happy with this engine and don't mind spending cash on parts to make it faster because it's fun to do so especially when nobody embraces it in the aftermarket. It makes for something unique. Just my opinion...


----------



## LöW N SLö (Jan 15, 2013)

Sell that one..
Get a new Jetta with a better engine?

to swap an engine you'd need a whole donor car.. engine, trans, ecu, wiring, cluster, so that's probably $10,000 so.. just sell it and buy another car. Really.


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

guys, i saw many engines in Kuwait , some of them are too old and some of them are almost new ( 2012,2011 ).

the price for the almost new is $1300 which is a good price. I know may be it is cheap for you guys. Now what i am thinking is find a good work shop to do the work. 

I will change every thing required to make that 2.0 TSI work in my car. i do not want the warranty for the TOOO slow ( 2.0 8V ) from the dealer. i will say for that warranty " go to hell ", i know that i am making a big mistake but i can not suffer more with this engine ( 2.0 8V ) in the high-way ( i think it will cause to me an accedint because of its bad accelration. That is the time to say bye Too.slow and welcome 2.0TSI


guys, i told you what stop me is the ECU. i want the answer for this question . How can we make the ECU for the TSI engine work fine with my car ?????? 


Thank you guys about your opinions . i know they are rational opinions but i can not suffer more more and more.


some photos to my car






























best regards


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i would ask in ross-tech forum... if you are going to have a problem it is going to be with the immo. if the sku from the cluster can be retrieved and the donor ecm be coded to the car you shouldbe ok. i would have to agree with everyone else though, wake up from the dream and buy a gli


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

just put a turbo on it.


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

Filthydubber said:


> just put a turbo on it.



the turbo will cost me more than $3000 for a good kit, but there is no kit for Mk6 Jetta right now. If i bought a TSI engine 2.0T , it will cost me $1700 with installing it and it will work fine like an OEM car.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

aqeel-1994 said:


> If i bought a TSI engine 2.0T , it will cost me $1700 with installing it and it will work fine like an OEM car.


You still seem to think this. ok i'll get a parts list going just off what I know from owning my 2.0T FSI. And honestly you want an FSI from the MK5s or A3s, you haven't done any research to know the difference. There's a reason VAG used it in the Golf R and the Audi S3 over the newer TSI.

Engine and ALL accessories, turbo, injectors, intercooler piping, wiring etc.
ECU/Dash cluster, it won't work "fine" you're doing something completely new and who know if it will ever work.
New fuel pump as they run at 6bar pressure, new fuel lines from the tank to the high pressure fuel rail, you do realize this engine runs a fuel pressure of 110bar riiiight? and needs everything that carries fuel replaced, nothing from the 2.0 will survive these pressures.
Likely a ton a secondary electronics, relays etc.. this engine has more sensors and electronically controlled components than a basic 8 valve.

And you must seriously not know how to drive, I had a 2.0 for just over 3 years, i was never scared on the highway, i did not feel like I was driving in a death trap but then again who knows maybe you feel the need to do 180km/hr everywhere you go.

But i guess you still have more money than you know what to do with, so go ahead and do it, and come back and show us the results.


Aaaaaand you're still gonna be stuck with a 200hp engine that's still slow after all this work! So make sure you budget in another 650$ for an ECU tune because racecar.

opcorn:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

What a STUPID thread this is. Like, epic-status stupid.

The fact that you only got this engine option in your country only tells me one thing...Volkswagen doesn't give two craps about your country. 

The reason why the 8v is even offered in this car to begin with is because this engine has been around for decades, so why would they bother reinventing the wheel for an engine that can achieve 30+mpg? Its been updated with the latest tricks to squeeze out the best fuel efficiency, as well as provide the lowest carbon footprint. You cannot compare this to a Yarris; for one, the Jetta weighs more, and second, the Yarris and its drive train were built around each other. The Jetta just got stuck with an extremely under rated engine package. To say that modifying your Jetta with a $300 intake for a measly 1hp is stupid would be a vast understatement. The latest iteration of the 8v will NEVER have an aftermarket following. Which is, I guess, why they brought back the newly designed 1.8t nevar looz as VW's base engine. 

You are wasting your time in epic proportions trying to modify your car. Enjoy it for what it is; a handsome dash-stroker that gets good mpg's from a too-small engine in a overweight car.


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

911_fan said:


> What a STUPID thread this is. Like, epic-status stupid.
> 
> The fact that you only got this engine option in your country only tells me one thing...Volkswagen doesn't give two craps about your country.
> 
> ...


i do not care about the fuel what i want is the power. You know that the price of fuel in SaudiArabia is cheap , so we do not care about the price of fuel and fuel efficiency. it costs me for the full tank about $8 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I never eluded to you caring about fuel costs. I told you why the car came with the engine in the first place, and why your country got it.

Please re-read Jay-Bee's first post. If you still have questions, read it again. You are wasting your money. Buy a car with with actual power and dont ruin the Jetta. 

If you insist on pressing the issue, I suggest you take your questions to the hybrid forum, because you aren't going to get any answers in this forum.


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jay-Bee said:


> You still seem to think this. ok i'll get a parts list going just off what I know from owning my 2.0T FSI. And honestly you want an FSI from the MK5s or A3s, you haven't done any research to know the difference. There's a reason VAG used it in the Golf R and the Audi S3 over the newer TSI.
> 
> Engine and ALL accessories, turbo, injectors, intercooler piping, wiring etc.
> ECU/Dash cluster, it won't work "fine" you're doing something completely new and who know if it will ever work.
> ...



sir, what i am talking about is 2.0 TSI ( like the GLi engine ) . If i had put a turbo kit , i would change the fuel pump. Changing the engine is Similar of that. I must change the fuel pump in the both cases.

By the way that is my cluster and it is similar with GLi cluster :











i surprised when this engine achieved this speed :sly: . The most of the time it was not pass 180KM but that time i did not know what happened for it :screwy:

All the parts you that you told me about them , i was expecting changing them.

again , dose any one know that problem that will happen in the ECU to prevent the car from working after changing the engine? 

You know guys that all new cars have complex computers . One beside the engine and the other one inside the car .


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

It won't work without spending more than the car is worth, really.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Sir? Well at least you're polite, GLI engine GTI engine, A3 engine, A4 engine it doesn't matter, FSI and TSI are 2 different engines. You just don't seem to grasp the idea. I'm not telling you to change your cluster because the one from a 2.0T or GLI is cooler or looks nicer, EVERYTHING is coded together in these new cars, ECU, CCM, TCM, Keys, dash...

But you just posted a self shot picture of yourself doing 200km/h+ so i'm gonna hit the ignore button and never have to hurt my brain reading your posts again.

Go post else where, you have no intention of working on your 2.0, you do nothing but bash it, we don't care about swaps in this section, and you have no purpose in here. Go find some local forum for street racerz.

Have fun spending 15,000$+ to have "the best Jetta in Saudi Arabia"

byeeeee


----------



## MKNON (Feb 2, 2012)

Im pretty new to Vwvortex and I own a 2013 mkvi jetta with an 8v honestly it's not the fastest car in the world and I've been over a 100mph with the car in stock trim and its perfectly solid and fine for an economy car, as for the 8v engine whether it was the old 1.8 or 2.0 there solid engines and also run good no matter what!!!!
Now as far as you installing the Gli set up in a S model car good luck with your adventure and Honestly you should listen to what the vortex community's advice has given you END OF STORY!!!


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

why you do not like the challenge?

trust me guys. I will change the engine as soon as possible and i will show you my work. I am searching about a professional workshop to do the work.


I know that i am crazy :screwy: but trust me


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

You missed the part where anyone in this forum will care. Go post in the hybrid/swap forum or the 2.0Tsi section :laugh:

_CHALLENGE_: Building a 2.0 8 valve, into a 2.0 20v GTX turbo'd, eurodyne standalone tuned monster

_IDIOCY_: Swapping out a perfectly good low mileage 115hp 2.0 8 valve for a 200hp 2.0TSI with no knowledge of how to go about it what so ever.

Damn it i need to install firevortex, i can still see this thread :banghead:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Jay-Bee said:


> Damn it i need to install firevortex, i can still see this thread :banghead:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Just turbo it! You will spend way more swapping an engine on a mk6 than you would if you just turbo'd your existing 8v. 

I am willing to bet that you lack the technical ability to do a swap alone. You will get halfway into it and realize you are in way over your head then end up paying someone thousands of dollars to figure out a mess of a car. :facepalm:


----------



## nimasomeh (May 16, 2013)

do it , I would love to know how hard it is. 
I dont think its that hard. I have asked my VW dealer modding guy and he told me it medium hard. 

if you find a smached car that has an tsi engine , buy it. its the best thing to do. swap every single part that u need. change even the break system :laugh: 

I want to do it (with a 09 GTI), but were I live is field with pussies who are scared of every thing too 

(saying its impossible, dont do it , ........) I think they are just jealous because we will get a gli at the fraction of the price they paid. 

I am always amazed since I am on this forum at how much the people are rood and talk with a very rough language. you can tell what you think, why do you call him or his idea stupid ? :thumbdown:


----------



## Koots2001 (Feb 28, 2021)

aqeel-1994 said:


> why you do not like the challenge?
> 
> trust me guys. I will change the engine as soon as possible and i will show you my work. I am searching about a professional workshop to do the work.
> 
> ...


Did you end up figuring this out? I am 100% in the same position and put way too much money into my car and fell in love with it that I need to Atleast try and figure something out for it.


----------



## aqeel-1994 (Oct 22, 2011)

Koots2001 said:


> Did you end up figuring this out? I am 100% in the same position and put way too much money into my car and fell in love with it that I need to Atleast try and figure something out for it.


Hhhhh no... Actually I ended up buying another car.

It's kinda impossible to tune that engine anyway. 

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

